# Freemax Starre Sub-ohm Tank



## VandaL (30/3/15)

One Sub-ohm Tank to rule them all? Smaller then a Lemo, 0.25ohm coils, 5ml capacity, INSANE airflow, and it looks good. Throw in an RBA deck and winner winner chicken dinner ? 

https://originvape.com/product/freemax-starre-subohm-tank/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Ooh! I like the look of this one!


----------

